# CHEAP places to buy aquarium accessories/supplies



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all, I felt like posting this because I wanted to help everyone save a buck or two.... We all know that a lot of times, aquarium companies will take a product, slap a " specially made for aquarium use" tag on it, and jack up the cost <----when in actuality, you can get the same thing for much cheaper elsewhere.

I.E.

*Pool Supply Stores* sell Diatomaceous Earth for a LOT cheaper than aquarium stores. They also sell Pool Filter Sand that you can use for your top substrate for considerably cheaper than petshops.

*Home Depot* is the place to go to get Jobe's Sticks for Lush Ferns and Palms.... At 1.50 dollar a pack, you can't go wrong! You can also get your Sphagnum Peat Moss here, instead of buying it at Petsmart for a ridiculously high amount.

There's plenty more examples of these out there and so my dream is let's all share them![/b]


----------

